# Tyvek...where?



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey! Where do you can find tyvek???I live in Canada and i have not found any supplier...I want to make some windsocks...And how much for making about 150 - 200 decoys?I know they sell it by roll so which size would be apropriate?I found a place called Fiber Marks in usa but it will cost me like 60$ buck to ship it...


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

They also sell tyvek in 3 foot by 100 foot rolls. That would be alot easier and cheaper to ship. Probably easier to work with too.


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Some people use the tyvek housewrap used in construction, you can get it hardware stores down here, not sure about up there.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.intothewind.com/cgi-bin/deta ... 402&sql=ks

They sell it in up to 20yd lengths by 60 inches. Shipping isn't bad either.

I personally wouldn't touch Tyvek Housewrap for decoys It is type 10 and you need the type 14 for the best decoys.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks alot for the replies :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Not sure if you would want to use the Tyvek house wrap. I used to build houses and that stuff is really loud. The stuff that Face linked to might be quieter, but like I said the residential/comercial grade is really loud.


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, there are very knowledgable hunters that use the housewrap and do well. I have heard that once you make them running them through the wash once will soften them up nicely.

And, the housewrap is quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am in the process of making my own wind soxs and I am using house wrap material which you can buy here in canada for just over a 100 dollars. Cut your pieces out sew them together and then put them in the washing machine it softens them up nicely and they are not so noisey in the wind.. You can get the tyvek paper at any major lumber yard. there are severl other name brands out there as well..


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

sound great brobones!!!do you have an idea how many you can make with a roll???


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes you can almost make 200 of them with that amount of tyvek. I will be starting mine in about a month can't wait..Good luck with yours


----------

